# My hair turned orange when i went from brown to blonde. Oh no



## afoote26

my hair was brown but i want to go back to blonde so i tryed bleaching it right. But it came out orange but the roots are blonde. So i read online when this happenes to darken it again with a medium brown or a ash brown, So im going to let my hair set for a week. Then ill try that. I hope it works but in the mean time I"m not leaving my hair. I hate my hair.


----------



## afoote26

My hair was brown but i wanted to go back to blonde. So i decided to use a bleaching kit. But my hair turned out orange with blonde roots. I don't know how that happened. I read online that if this does happened to try to darken back up with a medium brown or a ash brown. SO i'm going to let my hair set for a week and try dying back. But in the mean time i'm not leaving my house. I hate my hair. I Hope i can fix it cuz i can't afford to go to a hair saloon. Way to expensive.


----------



## katana

Do not darken your hair again if you are still wanting to go blonde.

Only darken it if you are going dark.

Brown - to orange - to blonde is the normal process it will take for your hair to lighten.

Once you bleach it again it will remove the remaining orange tones.

You can also try using a silver or purple shampoo to help remove the yellow and orange tones.


----------



## Isabelsjewely

Was this a bleaching kit you bought in a chain store like walmart or target? Or is it something you bought from sallys? If it's the first, just know what it is not strong enough to lift dark hair to blonde. For most dark hair you need bleach and volume 40 developer to lift you from dark to blonde. Another factor is time. If you buy a really good bleach and developer, you can be lifted in as little as 20-30 minutes with minimal damage to hair. I personally would never buy dye from chains b/c they are all set at Volume 20 which is the lightest lift. It's best for medium blondes and up. They are ok to DARKEN your hair but not lighten.

The reason your roots were blonde is b/c that's where the most heat is. Heat helps lift the color. Next time you want to try to go blonde. Go to Sally's or Ulta and buy your bleach and developer from there. Mix it, put it on your hair a half inch away from the roots and wrap your head in plastic to keep the heat in. If you're real dark and not lifting fast enough, use a blow dryer.


----------



## zadidoll

I really don't have much to contribute since Isabel is absolutely correct. Also you need to start from the nape of your neck (back of your head) and work your way towards the crown followed by the sides and last your crown and front of your scalp. The back takes the longest to process than the front.


----------



## katana

This seems to be a very popular question on makeuptalk.

It happens to all of us brunette or dark haired girls who are trying to go blonde or lighten our hair.

Dark hair turning brassy or orange is a natural step in the lightening process.

Here are some links to other members with the problem.

It might be helpful to read some of the replies other members have gotten on this subject.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/105736/blonde-hair-help-please

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17204/why-did-my-hair-turn-orange

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/85637/keeping-blondes-from-turning-brassy

If you do a search at the top of the page you will find pages of threads about the same issue.

I recommend purchasing a silver or puprple based shampoo to conteract the orange tones.

Do not colour it dark again, this will not fix your problem at all. Especially if you are continuing to want to go blonde.

Also you will need to invest in a highquality deep conditioner.


----------



## ozzdrum

I have done this many times. Dont freak! If your hair is in reletively good condition you can rebleach. I have been bouncing back and forth from black to blonde and every color in between for ten years and ot ALWAYS turns orange the first bleaching. The second one takes it to a nice golden blonde. If there is still too much after second bleaching then purchase purple shampoo to nuetralize or if banana blonde get a toner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have done this several times and my hair is still long , thick, and healthy. Just make sure you use protein treatments and moisturize as needed!


----------



## katniss

I had beautiful blonde hair, died it and it turned orange, I will not, rarther I (DO not want to be seen in public like this..I HATE IT! With 20 passions!!!!!!!

HELP??????????????

I am a single mother, so I have to watch my money..is there anything I can buy at the drugstore to fix this?

What about hydrogen peroxide?  What will that do to the orage color?

I apprecite any help,

 Regards,

 Katniss

PS to the lady who posted above me....we'll be fine...we will.  But damn it sucks until we are, eh?


----------



## marrymemakeup

Go with Isabel suggestion. I think it works.


----------



## pdanko18

Isabel's answer is exactly what I'm looking for but my hair took the light orange but my roots are still dark drown and spoty?!? What do I do?


----------



## adriennemarie

Does the shampoo color need to be purple or silver?  Sorry a bit confused.......................


----------



## x3meggiex3

When you dye your hair, there's lots of metals and chemicals introduced to your hair that can react negatively to highlights or bleaching.
I'm not sure whether you box dyed your hair (NEVER do that... I made that mistake myself), or if you had it done in a salon, but usually when you go from dark to light your hair will become orange unless it's toned. Toning your hair introduces a color that neutralizes the two initial mixes (brown and blonde = orange), so if you use a blue toner it will lighten the orange to a more yellow or "blonde" color.
My hair stylist told me this after her... very... long... lecture about box dying my hair.
Talk to your hair stylist about this. It can be resolved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3meggiex3

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you dye your hair, there's lots of metals and chemicals introduced to your hair that can react negatively to highlights or bleaching.
> 
> I'm not sure whether you box dyed your hair (NEVER do that... I made that mistake myself), or if you had it done in a salon, but usually when you go from dark to light your hair will become orange unless it's toned. Toning your hair introduces a color that neutralizes the two initial mixes (brown and blonde = orange), so if you use a blue toner it will lighten the orange to a more yellow or "blonde" color.
> 
> My hair stylist told me this after her... very... long... lecture about box dying my hair.
> 
> Talk to your hair stylist about this. It can be resolved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Noticed you said you can't afford a hair stylist after I made my post... I have my receipt from when I last went to my hair salon and it is as reads:

1 highlight only --$70

1 Woments haircut blow dry -- $30

*1 TONER -- $20*

1 Conditioning treatment -- $15

(each additional zone) -- $14

(each additional zone) -- $14

(each additional zone) -- $14

1 Hair cleansing cream -- $6

I have THICK curly/wavy hair down to almost my butt, and this was my first salon visit after I had box dyed my hair.

With all that hair... toner was only $20.

If you go in for that, it should help you a lot. It's just $20 to fix your hair and it could save you much more than trying to find "do it yourself" products from the store.


----------



## beccakuma

I have been a hair stylist for almost 10 years. Corrective color will cost you a pretty penny.. One thing to always remember is you cannot lift color out of your hair with another color. If you have box color in your hair and you are looking for a drastic change, go to your stylist and let them help you. If may cost you, but there is a ,much better chance of you getting to your goal without a disaster. At my salon, corrective color is a flat rate of $100, plus $50 an hour. So i guess what im trying to say is, you wouldnt try to operate on body, fill a cavity in your own mouth, or try to give yourself a tattoo. Professionals are out there to help you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Rideau

This happened because your scalp is warmer than the rest of your hair and that caused your roots to lighten faster. You should be bleaching and putting a cap over your head or using a warm dryer to even out the temperature of the hair. Bleach hair until it is a pale yellow then wash it out. You should also be using a toner after bleaching. You should use an ash toner to neutralize any warmth. Mix even parts of the toner to 10V creme developer and apply to your hair.

To correct the problem you have now, apply the bleach the orange parts of your hair until they lift yellow and then tone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SarahNull

Quote: Originally Posted by *afoote26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my hair was brown but i want to go back to blonde so i tryed bleaching it right. But it came out orange but the roots are blonde. So i read online when this happenes to darken it again with a medium brown or a ash brown, So im going to let my hair set for a week. Then ill try that. I hope it works but in the mean time I"m not leaving my hair. I hate my hair.

When coloring your hair light, it is key to use a lighter developer on top and a heavier developer on the bottom. When I say this, I mean when lifting your color you want to use something like 20 on the top and 30 on the bottom. Why? Because our brains are hot and that is where the action is, which is why the top is always going to lift color quicker. Also, after you achieve the color it is key to tone with lavender toner to get rid of the brassiness.


----------



## Texan6ftlady

I am having same problem. I had back.a.dark cor and carmel Brown salmon tones in front. went to.go.to to almond.darkwr blonde with darker Brown at front. I've had my hair done twice by stylist and really wondering is a third time gonna do anything meanwhile I have to wear this and have a function next week. it's totally embarrassing.


----------



## mctrader07

Quote: Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do not darken your hair again if you are still wanting to go blonde.

Only darken it if you are going dark.

Brown - to orange - to blonde is the normal process it will take for your hair to lighten.

Once you bleach it again it will remove the remaining orange tones.

You can also try using a silver or purple shampoo to help remove the yellow and orange tones.
very true


----------



## mctrader07

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When coloring your hair light, it is key to use a lighter developer on top and a heavier developer on the bottom. When I say this, I mean when lifting your color you want to use something like 20 on the top and 30 on the bottom. Why? Because our brains are hot and that is where the action is, which is why the top is always going to lift color quicker. Also, after you achieve the color it is key to tone with lavender toner to get rid of the brassiness.
very informative.

I dyed my hair from well I have dark hair so I dyed it the dark red


----------



## Mandy Melissa Yaunk

*I also just got done bleaching my hair.  I went from dark brown almost black.  And i bought splat bleaching kit.  I didn't have enough dye the first time to get my hair blonde, and still had orange in my hair.  So dumb me, went and bought another box, and tried to see if that helped.  The first time i colored it, i used a shower cap. The second time, i didn't.  And my hair dried out.  My hair still has orange in it.  And i've called college of hair design.  They told me, I may need for it to grow out.  My ends feel fried.  I have a bottle of the purple shampoo for brassiness.  But it didn't do much.  I want to go bleach blonde.  But don't know what to do.  I don't have tons of money to spend at salon.  Any ideas??*


----------



## ashleysummer

i was in your shoes


----------



## Laura Richwine

I was blue and then needed to go back to blonde overnight for a new job. I bleached it first - it turned seafoam green. I dyed it brown - it turned into baby poop. My solution - I shaved my head.  :lol:


----------

